# [Debian] WLAN mit USB-Stick Gigabyte GN-WLBZ101



## zwette (19. April 2004)

Ich versuche den Stick an meinem Server zum Laufen zu bewegen, erkannt wird er auch, als "USB WLAN-Device". Das Problem ist nur, ich kann diesem Stick kein Device zuordnen (wan0 oder eth3, eth0-2 sind belegt). Auf dem Server läuft ein 2.6.4er Kernel, in den ich alles an USB reinkompiliert habe. Aber irgendwie läufts nicht, habe sogar schon die Atmel-Treiber geladen, aber das bringt auch nichts. 
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, das beim Einstecken das Modul usbvnetr.c anspringen muss, das habe ich aber (trotz Installation) nicht... wer weiss, wie es weitergeht? Oder mache ich etwa einen essentiellen Fehler? 

zwette


----------

